
The half-life of WordPress code - janvdberg
https://blog.yoavfarhi.com/2016/12/06/half-life-wordpress-code/
======
elsen
I'd love to get a thoughtful explanation for mid-2012, I understand it as a
rewrite + removing "wrong" design decisions made in 2009.

